
The future of contracts is code - mkyujung
https://mkjung.com/blog/contracts
======
verdverm
Unlikely, as the law is vague and interpreted, this cannot be captured in
code.

[https://tommorris.org/posts/2020/hart-contracts-not-smart-
co...](https://tommorris.org/posts/2020/hart-contracts-not-smart-contracts/)

~~~
mkyujung
My argument isn't that contracts will be converted to code, but that contracts
share similarities to code, and therefore the way contracts are written could
resemble the way computer programs are written in the future.

